

How I turned a coding challenge fail into a job offer - majikandy
http://www.nujob.co.uk/blog/You-have-45-minutes-to-complete-the-coding-challenge!?id=59308

======
chocciemonster
Good article, I feel your pain when you got the notice of failure. It's a lot
of blood sweat and tears that go into coding challenges. Much more than some
companies realise, 5 days to respond is bad manners in my book.

~~~
majikandy
Cheers - definitely not 45 minutes when they say 45 minutes either are they!
Plus you probably have two or three on the go at the same time.

